# Kein Addon mehr - WoW2



## Marben (5. Januar 2009)

Mir hat jemand erzählt das es Gerüchte gibt das Blizzard kein neues Addon mehr rausbringen wird aber statt dessen soll WoW 2 mittelfristig kommen.

kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## Ahramanyu (5. Januar 2009)

Sieht nicht so aus, nein.


----------



## Focht (5. Januar 2009)

in der richtung noch nichts gehört......ich würde aber trotzdem auf ein neues add on setzen


----------



## Marben (5. Januar 2009)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Sieht nicht so aus, nein.



Was sieht wie nicht aus?


----------



## Larmina (5. Januar 2009)

Also da es eine Liste mit Addons bis hoch zu (glaub) level 110 gibt vermute ich es wird erst die abgearbeitet (noch 3-4 addons) und dann kommt frühestens was neues


----------



## Ahramanyu (5. Januar 2009)

Marben schrieb:


> Was sieht wie nicht aus?


Entschuldigung, ich werde mich ausformulieren.

Es sieht nicht danach aus, als hätte Blizzard Entertainment vor, ein World of Warcraft 2 auf den Markt zu bringen, sondern wird auch weiterhin auf Erweiterungen setzen. Weder in den offiziellen Foren noch auf der News-Steite von Blizzard Entertainment wurde etwas über ein World of Warcraft 2 erwähnt.

Quellen: blizzard.com, wow-europe.com


----------



## Marben (5. Januar 2009)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, ich werde mich ausformulieren.
> 
> Es sieht nicht danach aus, als hätte Blizzard Entertainment vor, ein World of Warcraft 2 auf den Markt zu bringen, sondern wird auch weiterhin auf Erweiterungen setzen. Weder in den offiziellen Foren noch auf der News-Steite von Blizzard Entertainment wurde etwas über ein World of Warcraft 2 erwähnt.
> 
> Quellen: blizzard.com, wow-europe.com



Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (5. Januar 2009)

Marben schrieb:


> Mir hat jemand erzählt das es Gerüchte gibt das Blizzard kein neues Addon mehr rausbringen wird aber statt dessen soll WoW 2 mittelfristig kommen.
> 
> kann das jemand bestätigen?



Nicht auf das hören was im Handelschannel gepostet wird - ist doch ganz einfach Leute ...

Wo wir grade dabei sind:
- Es ist nicht geplant die kosten fürs schnelle Fliegen zu senken
- Die Monatsgebühr wird nicht abgeschafft
- Es ist kein buffed-Playmate Kalendar mit Annette vorgesehen
- Elvis ist tot
- Die Amerikaner sind auf dem Mond gelandet


----------



## Lisutari (5. Januar 2009)

Marben schrieb:


> Mir hat jemand erzählt das es Gerüchte


Die erzälht jemand das es Gerüchte giebt, und du glaubst das? Denk doch nur mal nach, wenn 11 Millionen LEute WoW spielen, wie viel guabst du hätten lust noch mal von 0 anzufangen, und wie viele davon wären total wütend Monateland 13 Euro bezahlt zu haben, und dann höhrt es plötzlich auf?


----------



## Jembon (5. Januar 2009)

Klar kommt ein WoW2; wenn du mitmachen willst bist du sogar dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.gamestar.de/community/gspinboar...ad.php?t=337502


----------



## Lisutari (5. Januar 2009)

Ich kan ndir jetzt schon sgaen das der link mist ist, ohne ihn auch nur zu drücken


----------



## Airness (5. Januar 2009)

Zumindest erste Brainstormings zu einem Nachfolger werden sicher schon am laufen sein, wenn man bedenkt das so ein spiel 4-5 Jahre Entwicklungszeit hat.


----------



## Jembon (5. Januar 2009)

Der Link ist nicht Mist, der ist einfach nur witzig xD
Und ja, die haben sich schon richtig ins Zeug gelegt!


----------



## Preform (5. Januar 2009)

Denk mal logisch wie ein Geschäftsmann (Blizz): Die werden erst eine WoW 2 entwickeln, wenn keine Sau mehr Wow 1 mehr will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 warum sollte also BLizz von seinem aktuellen Zugpferd absehen, wenns doch läuft und läuft und läuft...?


----------



## Larmina (6. Januar 2009)

Airness schrieb:


> Zumindest erste Brainstormings zu einem Nachfolger werden sicher schon am laufen sein, wenn man bedenkt das so ein spiel 4-5 Jahre Entwicklungszeit hat.


Ja aber ich tipp dann eher auf ein World of Starcraft oder so. Weil WoW2 würde warscheinlich eher ein Flop werden, da es nunmal so ist, dass die Leute sicher wenig Lust haben nochmal ganz von vorne anzufangen im gleichen spiel (Arg viel anders könnte es ja nicht sein aufgrund der geschichte


----------



## Pc is my Life (6. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> - Es ist kein buffed-Playmate Kalendar mit Annette vorgesehen


oh Neiiinnn auf das warten wir doch alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pink_Kirby (6. Januar 2009)

Gerüchte gibt es viele. Stimmen tuen davon nur wenige.

Fakt ist:
Blizzard hat nach eigenen Angaben 11 Millionen zahlende Kunden und ist derzeit unangefochten Marktführer im MMORPG-Genre. Es sieht nicht danach aus, dass WoW in nächster Zeit den Großteil der Kunden verliert und außerdem verdient Blizzard einfach zu gut an WoW. 

Wieso sollte man dann WoW einfach an den Nagel schmeißen und ein WoW2 rausbringen? (Story gibt es auch noch für zukünftige Add-Ons und wenn nicht - Blizzard kann etwas ganz neues hinzudichten)

Naja, es ist schon gut möglich, dass Blizzard an einem Konzept für WoW2 arbeitet, oder gar schon entwickelt. WoW wird irgendwann einmal zu Grunde gehen. Ich meine, dass WoW nicht für immer aktuell bleiben kann. Irgendwann wird Blizzard einen Fehler machen, oder ein anderes MMORPG wird WoW stürzen. Da muss man was aus dem Ärmel ziehen können, um konkurrenzfähig zu bleiben.

Aber im Moment kann Blizzard einfach neue Add-Ons rausbringen. Solange man die Spieler beschäftigt, werden sie bei WoW bleiben. So einen Geldhahn gibt man nicht freiwillig auf.

Just my opinion


----------



## Voldemôrd (6. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nicht auf das hören was im Handelschannel gepostet wird - ist doch ganz einfach Leute ...
> 
> Wo wir grade dabei sind:
> - Es ist nicht geplant die kosten fürs schnelle Fliegen zu senken
> ...


Vielen dank das du das endlich mal klargestellt hasst xDDDDD



Ich denke mal erstmal wirds neue addons geben es ist ja noch viel addonstoff vorhanden, dieser komische strudel zwischen azeroth und kalimdor oder der smaragdgrüne traum, sind aber nur vermutungen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist aber wahrscheinlicher das sie wow 1 erst *auslutschen* bevor ein zweites kommt ^.^


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (6. Januar 2009)

Marben schrieb:


> *Mir hat jemand erzählt* das es Gerüchte gibt das Blizzard kein neues Addon mehr rausbringen wird aber statt dessen soll WoW 2 mittelfristig kommen.
> 
> kann das jemand bestätigen?



und genau ab hier, braucht man eigentlich nicht mehr weiter reden, eigentlich...


----------



## Mojo2 (6. Januar 2009)

WoW2 würde doch gar kein Sinn machen... denkt doch mal nach.. Es gibt eine "World of Warcraft" meinetwegen mit verschiedenen Kontinenten und immer neuen Entdeckungen, aber wie will man denn "World of Warcraft" 2 erschaffen? Paralleluniversum oder wie??


----------



## Visssion (6. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht kommt nach wow (und den ganzen addons) auch gar kein wow mehr sondern sie machen was neues, schonmal daran gedacht? oO

Die alle immer mit ihrem wow 2


----------



## Voldemôrd (6. Januar 2009)

Mojo2 schrieb:


> WoW2 würde doch gar kein Sinn machen... denkt doch mal nach.. Es gibt eine "World of Warcraft" meinetwegen mit verschiedenen Kontinenten und immer neuen Entdeckungen, aber wie will man denn "World of Warcraft" 2 erschaffen? Paralleluniversum oder wie??


Vll einfach ein wow aus der sicht der neutralen fraktionen oderso als wow 2 ^^ irwi auch ka, aber das wär auch ein guter addonstoff neutrale fraktionen spielbar machn xD


----------



## Valnar93 (6. Januar 2009)

Wers Anette??


----------



## Edelstoff (6. Januar 2009)

Jembon schrieb:


> Klar kommt ein WoW2; wenn du mitmachen willst bist du sogar dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wie lustig is na des bitte? Hab schon Bauchschmerzen vor lauter lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashrokse (6. Januar 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Vll einfach ein wow aus der sicht der neutralen fraktionen oderso als wow 2 ^^ irwi auch ka, aber das wär auch ein guter addonstoff neutrale fraktionen spielbar machn xD



Ich will einer der Goblins in Ratschet sein.


----------



## Ahramanyu (6. Januar 2009)

Ihr dürft gerne weiter spekulieren, aber die Frage des TEs dürfte eigentlich beantwortet sein, meine Lieben. *g*


----------



## Valnar93 (6. Januar 2009)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Ihr dürft gerne weiter spekulieren, aber die Frage des TEs dürfte eigentlich beantwortet sein, meine Lieben. *g*



Sag mir wer Anette ist!XD


----------



## Pc is my Life (6. Januar 2009)

Valnar93 schrieb:


> Sag mir wer Anette ist!XD



Das ist Die Sexy braut von buffed.de *sabber*


----------



## Ahramanyu (6. Januar 2009)

Valnar93 schrieb:


> Sag mir wer Anette ist!XD


Annette Wieden, Volontär im buffed-Team. Vergeben.


----------



## Valnar93 (6. Januar 2009)

Pc schrieb:


> Das ist Die Sexy braut von buffed.de *sabber*



Link? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (6. Januar 2009)

Valnar93 schrieb:


> Sag mir wer Anette ist!XD


einer von den buffed angestellten daaaaaaaaaaaaa gibbet inner buffedshow^^


----------



## Sûmy (6. Januar 2009)

Valnar93 schrieb:


> Link?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nodgeile sau xD


----------



## Ahramanyu (6. Januar 2009)

Wie gesagt, die Dame ist vergeben. Und nun husch husch, zurück ins Niveau!


----------



## Valnar93 (6. Januar 2009)

Sûmy schrieb:


> Nodgeile sau xD



Will nur nix verpassen wenn schon drüber geredet wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sûmy (6. Januar 2009)

Meine antwort zu WoW 2:
[topic="0"]http://www.redtube.com/20355[/topic]


----------



## Magicnorris (6. Januar 2009)

Jembon schrieb:


> Klar kommt ein WoW2; wenn du mitmachen willst bist du sogar dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


bwahahahahahah xD die comments dazu.. hübscher troll. =)


----------



## Xgribbelfix (6. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wo wir grade dabei sind:
> 
> - Elvis ist tot



Ist er nicht... Er ist nur nach Hause gefahren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (6. Januar 2009)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, die Dame ist vergeben. Und nun husch husch, zurück ins Niveau!


Nur mal so.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kurta (6. Januar 2009)

auch noch nichts gehört... woher hast die info???? bestimmt von nem Gildekumpel ?? *gg*
mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (6. Januar 2009)

Sûmy schrieb:


> Meine antwort zu WoW 2:
> [topic="0"]http://www.redtube.com/20355[/topic]


hahaahaha lol, der link allein verrät schon das man zur offiziellen blizzardseite kommt xD


----------



## FonKeY (6. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nicht auf das hören was im Handelschannel gepostet wird - ist doch ganz einfach Leute ...
> 
> Wo wir grade dabei sind:
> - Es ist nicht geplant die kosten fürs schnelle Fliegen zu senken
> ...




=D einfach nur geil.... musste spontan lachen....

das neue addon is grade mal rausgekommen das kann man nicht erwarten das blizz i-was wegen einem neuen erwähnt..sie sagen ja noch nicht mal genau was mit den neuen patches so kommt


----------



## Pc is my Life (6. Januar 2009)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, die Dame ist vergeben. Und nun husch husch, zurück ins Niveau!


mhhhmm oh ja da hab ich Guten Spruch da zu! 


in der schule Zeit wehr kennt das nicht süsse mädel trifft sich 1 2 3 mal mit ihr dan fragt man sie "hey möchtest du mit mir gehen" (sie) "ich hab schon einen Freund" (ich) "macht nix nun hast du  neuen" *g*


----------



## Larmina (6. Januar 2009)

Pc schrieb:


> mhhhmm oh ja da hab ich Guten Spruch da zu!
> 
> 
> in der schule Zeit wehr kennt das nicht süsse mädel trifft sich 1 2 3 mal mit ihr dan fragt man sie "hey möchtest du mit mir gehen" (sie) "ich hab schon einen Freund" (ich) "macht nix nun hast du  neuen" *g*


Find nur ich den ned lustig?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aatwa (6. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> ...
> - Es ist kein buffed-Playmate Kalendar mit Annette vorgesehen
> ...



Ehrlich, den will doch keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zu WoW2 wurde schon alles gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Peace, haut rein!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (6. Januar 2009)

jetz wird hier ein netter spam thread draus wettn? und in 5minuten isser zu oder, noch eher xD


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (6. Januar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Find nur ich den ned lustig?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nö nö


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Januar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Find nur ich den ned lustig?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


also ich konnte herzlich lachen...



nein... konnt ich doch nicht, musste nur husten...


----------



## -M-i-k-E (6. Januar 2009)

wär nice... das wow jetzt ist ziemlich ausgelutscht^^


----------



## CaptainZer0 (6. Januar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Also da es eine Liste mit Addons bis hoch zu (glaub) level 110 gibt vermute ich es wird erst die abgearbeitet (noch 3-4 addons) und dann kommt frühestens was neues



Das (damit meine ich diese Liste der kommenden Addon Inhalte, die durch einige der Threats hier spuken) denke ich sind auch nicht wirklich vertrauenwürdig, da es dafür bis jetzt nach meinem Ehrfahrungen keine gute Quelle gab und daher von jeden x-beliebigen Menschen erstellt werden hätte können... etwa genauso wie die Behauptung für WoW2. 

(find jetzt kein Beispiel Threat, wo diese Liste vorkommt sry^^)


----------



## Larmina (6. Januar 2009)

CaptainZer0 schrieb:


> Das (damit meine ich diese Liste der kommenden Addon Inhalte, die durch einige der Threats hier spuken) denke ich sind auch nicht wirklich vertrauenwürdig, da es dafür bis jetzt nach meinem Ehrfahrungen keine gute Quelle gab und daher von jeden x-beliebigen Menschen erstellt werden hätte können... etwa genauso wie die Behauptung für WoW2.
> 
> (find jetzt kein Beispiel Threat, wo diese Liste vorkommt sry^^)


ABER bisher hat sie gestimmt und es kann hinkommen von den Themen her. Ist zumindest vertrauenswürdiger als "Man hat mir erzählt" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (6. Januar 2009)

CaptainZer0 schrieb:


> (find jetzt kein Beispiel Threat, wo diese Liste vorkommt sry^^)



du guckst nur nicht genau.

und diese liste ist reine spekulation, nix anderes. man kann darüber reden und sich im kreis wenden wie man will, nur gerüchte.


----------



## Voldemôrd (6. Januar 2009)

ya habja gesagt smaragdgrüner traum, maelstrom (oder wie der nochmal hiess ^.^)


----------



## Drakhgard (6. Januar 2009)

Natürlich kommen noch AddOns. Zumindest eines.

Die Gerüchteküche brodelt und bei vielen Chats kommt immer wieder die Idee auf, es komme die neue Klasse "Dämonenjäger" dazu. Starten soll die Klasse mit lv 65 oder 68 und mit lv 70 ein Anfangsgebiet - wie der Todesritter - verlassen.

Zu vergleichen soll der Dämonenjäger als Art Schurke & Hexenmeister in einem sein. Er soll verschiedene Formen haben die er annehmen kann. Z.B. eine für weniger Damage aber dafür einen höheren Energieaufbau oder dergleichen. Mit einer eigenen Energieart soll auch zu rechnen sein. Nicht jeder soll "angeblich" Dämonenjäger werden können. Bei den Allies nur Nachtelfen, bei den Hordlern die Trolle. Die Rüstung soll maximal Lederrüstung sein und eine eigene Waffe (wahrscheinlich so wie die von Azzinoth) soll die Klasse haben. Das sind so die Gerüchte die ich über einen möglichen Dämonenjäger zusammengetragen hab.

Ansonsten spekuliert man drauf, dass eventuell wieder 2 neue Rassen dazukommen sollen. Für die Hordler Goblins und für die Allies Pandaren (falls die wer noch aus WC3 TFT kennt). Von einer Klasse "Tüftler" soll auch die Rede sein. In diesem Fall dürften dann wohl die Gnome und Gobline auf diese Klasse zugreifen können.

Als neue Gebiete stehen der Maelstrom und/oder der Smaragdgrüne Traum zur Debatte. Eventuell soll man wieder auf Nagas & Murlocs treffen eventuell auf eine Inkarnation des Nagagottes der "Böses" im Schilde führt. Was noch zur Debatte steht ist Wiederverwertung alter Gebiete. Bekannte Schauplätze von WoW wieder in der Vergangenheit (Höhlen der Zeit...), andere Dimensionen etc. sind nicht auszuschließen.

Ob man den Gerüchten glauben schenken darf ist jedem selbst überlassen. Die Gerüchteersteller glauben fest dran, dass einige Symbole in den Makros für die neue(n) Klasse(n) seien oder für kommende Spells.


----------



## Two (6. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> - Elvis ist tot



NEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du lügst...DU LÜGST 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (6. Januar 2009)

Two schrieb:


> NEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Es tut mir so leid two, ich fürchte.....er hat recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (6. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nicht auf das hören was im Handelschannel gepostet wird - ist doch ganz einfach Leute ...
> 
> Wo wir grade dabei sind:
> - Es ist nicht geplant die kosten fürs schnelle Fliegen zu senken
> ...



Quelle? Da gibts so Gerüchte, dass die Fahne... ach ja... lassen wir das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Pc schrieb:


> in der schule Zeit wehr kennt das nicht süsse mädel trifft sich 1 2 3 mal mit ihr dan fragt man sie "hey möchtest du mit mir gehen" (sie) "ich hab schon einen Freund" (ich) "macht nix nun hast du  neuen" *g*



Na dein Nick kauf ich dir ab - vor allem: gleich 123 mal? Und wenn ich nen Mädel frag ob sie mit mir gehen wolle, würde sie wohl eher "Wohin?" antworten oO Naja... ich wüsste darauf aber auch ne Antwort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich weiss.... Larmina findet das nicht lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (6. Januar 2009)

die fahne hat nur geweht, weil der typ die fahne bewegt hat und da sich in der schwerelosigkeit sich alles unendlich bewegt , sofern es nicht gestoppt wird sahs so aus als obs weht ( gallileo mysteryyyyyyyyyyy)


----------



## Fumacilla (6. Januar 2009)

Ihr schauts zuviel Gallileo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (6. Januar 2009)

ich schau das net, ich hab nur nebenbei beim zoggn oder posten den fernseher an, grad kommt übrigens naaa? gallileo mystery uuuuh^^


----------



## hanktheknife (6. Januar 2009)

> - Die Amerikaner sind auf dem Mond gelandet


Das ist ein Irrtum. Es gibt Beweise, dass es nicht so war. Nur dazu.


----------



## Birk (6. Januar 2009)

SOLLTE ein WoW2 erscheinen (nicht sehr wahrscheinlich in nächster Zeit) dann wird vorher auf jeden Fall Warcraft 4 erscheinen um die Story mal wieder so richtig weiter zu erzählen... die aktuelle Story hat aber noch mehr als genug auf Lager für 1 bis 2 Addons.. Außerdem habe ich mal gelesen, dass Blizzard vorhat 10 Jahre lang an WoW1 zu arbeiten.. ich hab den Link zur Quelle leider nicht mehr rumliegen..


----------



## SixNight (6. Januar 2009)

falls es so wäre müssten aufjedenfall die accounts weiter laufen oder nicht ^^ ?


----------



## Voldemôrd (6. Januar 2009)

SixNight schrieb:


> falls es so wäre müssten aufjedenfall die accounts weiter laufen oder nicht ^^ ?


Das hoff ich doch, aer ich denk auch das vorher vll. ein warcraft 4 erscheint also ein strategiespiel, um die story weiterzuerzählen die man dann in wow 2 benutzen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (6. Januar 2009)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Ich weiss.... Larmina findet das nicht lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Brav  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurka (6. Januar 2009)

Theoretisch gesehen haben wir seit dem letzten Patch schon WoW 3.0, und wie soll man sich das neue WoW vorstellen? Neue Gebiete? Auch so kein Problem
Quest´s? Kein Thema
Geschichte? Blizz. würde dazu schon was einfallen, die waren schon immer gut im umkippen der Lore
Neue Rassen/Klassen? Hat man gesehen -> Kein Problem
Oh ja! Die Grafik! - Währe für Blizz. auch so kein Thema bloss würden dann wieder X Millionen Menschen das Zipperlein kriegen weil sie auf ihrer Möhre nicht mehr daddeln können. Beim letzten Grafik Update genau dasselbe.

Und da es ein "Gerücht" ist, naja...Spare ich mir jetzt


----------



## Illian1887 (6. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> - Es ist kein buffed-Playmate Kalendar mit Annette vorgesehen



VERDAMMT wollte ein Kalendar schon Bestellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zerokx (6. Januar 2009)

was?? ich hab den vorbestellt! ICH WILL MEINE 20 EURO ZURÜCK!!
scherz beiseite es gibt kein WoW 2 und -=[CLOSED]=-

Edit
(wir sind atm 3: ich und 2 schulkollegen)
(wir wollen das Spiel in Java schreiben, weil wir letztes Jahr bereits ein bisschen Java in der Schule gelernt haben)

ich empfinde eine mischung aus starkem mitleid und LaChKraMpf
stinkt mal gegen 283284245 blizzard arbeiter an die im akkord arbeiten


----------



## Domasch (6. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> - Die Amerikaner sind auf dem Mond gelandet



Da wär ich mir nicht so sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blooooooody (6. Januar 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> SOLLTE ein WoW2 erscheinen (nicht sehr wahrscheinlich in nächster Zeit) dann wird vorher auf jeden Fall Warcraft 4 erscheinen um die Story mal wieder so richtig weiter zu erzählen...



sry... aber das sogenannte WC4 ist das momentan Bekannte WoW (das sollte man wissen)... die Komplette ganz story erfährt man wenn die auch die quests lesen würde oder mal die bücher anfängt zu lesen...

ich frage mich sogar zum teil wie die leute nur auf die ideen kommen von nem WC4 oder sogar von nem WoW2 anfangen zu reden ^^

ich frage mich auch warum solte Blizzard mit einem WoW2 anfangen wenn doch WoW besser läuft als geplant? das wäre ja völlig sinnlos in meinen augen ^^


----------



## Xelyna (6. Januar 2009)

Illian1887 schrieb:


> VERDAMMT wollte ein Kalendar schon Bestellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*auf den Nacktkalender von Tikume wart* 

Und irgendwie seh ich den Sinn an einem WoW2 nicht. Die Story geht ja so oder so weiter. Ist ja nicht wie bei anderen Spielen, die du dann durchhast und es kommt nichts mehr (ausser vielleicht dem Abspann mit der Aufzählung sämtlicher Hiroyukis und Kawasakis die dran gewerkelt haben).
Bin allerdings gespannt, wie es einmal weitergehn wird 
Ob es doch irgendwann sozusagen 'endet'.

Irgendwann muss doch auch mal denen die Ideen ausgehn (:


----------



## blooooooody (6. Januar 2009)

das BLIZZARD die ideen ausgehen ist irgendwie nicht möglich ^^ und wenn das doch mal passieren sollte dann haben kann man immernoch tiere oder gegenstände so umwandeln das es neue Feinde und neue rassen gibt oder solche sachen xD


----------



## Shelong (6. Januar 2009)

Ich könnte mir schon Vorstellen, dass WoW2 in Planung ist, aber mehr auch nicht. Die Meldung "Es wird ein World Of WarCraft 2 innerhalb der nächsten 24 Monate" geben, halte ich defintiv für einen Fake. 

Die haben im Moment eh genug Projekte: StarCraft 2 und Diablo 3... außerdem bin ich davon überzeugt, dass sie am Tag nach der Feier, nachdem Wrath Of The Lichking gestartet ist, direkt mit den Arbeiten für das nächste Addon angefangen haben ;-)

Außerdem würde ich - wenn ich bei Blizzard Verantwortlicher wäre, was ich aber leider leider leider nicht bin - eine Community, die 11 Millionen Accounts mit wachsender Tendenz zählt, nicht in Konkurenz mit seinem eigenen Nachfolger stellen.

Desweiteren... wenn man sich die Strategie von Blizzard anguckt... halte ich einen so frühen Nachfolger für ausgeschlossen. Jahre nachdem WarCraft 2 rauskam, brachten sie WarCraft 3 raus... dazwischen kamen, StarCraft und Diablo 2 mit ihren Addons, und Jahre nachdem StarCraft kam, kommt in nicht allzuferner Zukunft  StarCraft 2, das gleiche mit Diablo 3... 

Wo Spiele wie NFS ihre Stammkundschaft verlieren, weil jedes Jahr 2 Nachfolger erscheinen, hat ein Unternehmen wie Blizzard durchgängig zuwachs. 

Wenn etwas nicht kaputt ist, dann reparier es nicht ;-)

so long,


----------



## Isador87 (6. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nicht auf das hören was im Handelschannel gepostet wird - ist doch ganz einfach Leute ...
> 
> Wo wir grade dabei sind:
> 
> - Es ist kein buffed-Playmate Kalendar mit Annette vorgesehen


Schade... ^^


----------



## Davatar (6. Januar 2009)

Die Anzeichen deuten darauf hin, dass es sicher noch 1-2, vielleicht 3 Addons geben wird. Danach denk ich aber wirds vermutlich keine Addons mehr geben. Die Geschichte verfährt sich langsam, von den ursprünglichen Bösewichten gibts kaum mehr was und ich bezweifle dass Blizzard in Zukunft komplett neuen Content ohne Vorgeschichte einbauen will. Das widerspräche ein Bisschen der bisherigen Vorgehensweise. Ausserdem machts irgendwann auch keinen Sinn mehr, die Chars hochzupushen, so dass sie mit einem Schlag 100k dmg machen und die Bosse mehrere Trilliarden HP haben. Nun gut, man kann damit argumentieren, dass die Amis grosse Zahlen lieben, dennoch denke ich wird irgendwann die zumutbare Grenze erreicht sein. Ich prophezeie dass spätestens mit lvl 100 (oder 99, wär ja nichts Neues bei Blizzard) Schluss sein wird. Jedoch bin ich keine Uriella, also nicht zuviel Gewicht drauf geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KinayFeelwood (6. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nicht auf das hören was im Handelschannel gepostet wird - ist doch ganz einfach Leute ...
> 
> Wo wir grade dabei sind:
> - Es ist nicht geplant die kosten fürs schnelle Fliegen zu senken Adieu, mein Traum...
> ...


Tja bezweifel auch mal, dass es in absehbarer Zeit so etwas wie 'WoW 2' geben wird.
Vielleicht wirds auch auf ewig add-ons geben^^....


----------



## Mitzy (6. Januar 2009)

Marben schrieb:


> Mir hat jemand erzählt das es Gerüchte gibt das Blizzard kein neues Addon mehr rausbringen wird aber statt dessen soll WoW 2 mittelfristig kommen.
> 
> kann das jemand bestätigen?



Bestätigen kann ich nichts.

Allerdings sagte mal jmd. ganz zu Anfang von WoW, sie möchten WoW nur ca. 6-7 Jahre laufen lassen und dann einstampfen. Ein "WoW2" wird es nicht geben, da weiterführende Teile meist nicht so beliebt war, wie der erste.
Es war ein englisches Interview... So ca. nach einem Jahr erschienen, ich glaube, dass war auch noch vor der bekanntgabe zu BC und ähnliches.

Allerdings habe ich schon diverse Gerüchte zu wc4 gehört. Selbst wenn sie WoW2 machen würden, ich könnte mir eher vorstellen, dass sie wc4 herausbringen, anschließend ein AddOn dazu und DANN kommt WoW2. Dann haben sie wieder genug Stoff für eine neue Welt bzw. neue Anteile daran. Als Beispiel die Welt der Nathrezim oder ähnliches... Ich meine auch, dass man in Sunwell (war ich nie) damals nur den Avatar von Kil'Jaeden tötete... also kann man da auch noch hin, evtl... Wer weiß was noch kommt *Schulterzuck*

Auf Blizz Aussagen kann man eh nich viel bauen... Erinnere man sich daran:
"Es wird nie eine Möglichkeit geben, von PvP auf Nicht-PvP Realms zu transferieren"... *räusper*


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (6. Januar 2009)

Marben schrieb:


> Mir hat jemand erzählt das es Gerüchte gibt das Blizzard kein neues Addon mehr rausbringen wird aber statt dessen soll WoW 2 mittelfristig kommen.
> 
> kann das jemand bestätigen?



Was wollt ihr alle mit WoW2? Wozu? Alles wieder von vorne? Das gefühlt 5.000.000. Fantasy-Setting? 

Ich hätte viel lieber mal wieder ein wirklich neues Spiel von Blizzard und nicht ständig die Verwertung von SC, WC und Diablo - ich find das nur noch langweilig.


----------



## Technocrat (6. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wo wir grade dabei sind:
> - Es ist nicht geplant die kosten fürs schnelle Fliegen zu senken
> - Die Monatsgebühr wird nicht abgeschafft
> - Es ist kein buffed-Playmate Kalendar mit Annette vorgesehen
> ...



Soso. Und als Nächstes willst Du uns noch weismachen, daß es Bielefeld tatsächlich gibt. Nee, nee, beim Klabautermann: so nicht, Tikune!


----------



## Davatar (6. Januar 2009)

Elvis hab ich aber erst vor nem Monat gesehn, der ist an mir vorbeigelaufen mitten auf der Strasse.
Und an Fasching seh ich den auch häufig!


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. Januar 2009)

Ich zock schon die Beta, voll genial vor allem die neuen Völker

- Klingonen
- Ewoks
- Ents
- Amarillengeister
- Schlümpfe

- Man kann Level überspringen, wenn man besonders gut gereimte Flames gegen WAR oder HDRO postet (GMs entscheiden)
(z.B.: mit War und mit HDRO, wisch ich mir gerne mal den Po)

- Es gibt 50 Ausrüstungsslots und je 10 Skillbäume. 
- Neben housing gibt es auch towning und countrying
- etc etc.

Ladet euch auch die Beta bei www.wowdasgibtsdochgarnet.ne


@ Technocrat
Offensichtlich ist Tikume eine von Ihnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## patrick02 (6. Januar 2009)

Marben schrieb:


> Mir hat jemand erzählt das es Gerüchte gibt das Blizzard kein neues Addon mehr rausbringen wird aber statt dessen soll WoW 2 mittelfristig kommen.
> 
> kann das jemand bestätigen?



Mit Sicherheit nicht! Eher machen sie ein Grafik Update!


----------



## Würmchen (6. Januar 2009)

so ich habe nicht alles gelesen, also verzeiht mir wenn es schon da stand

wow wird es immer in dieser form weiterr geben und es ist nicht angedacht eine neue spielmechanic oder andere engin zu generieren

demnach wird wohl auch weiterhin ein neues AddOn kommen


----------



## youngceaser (6. Januar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Also da es eine Liste mit Addons bis hoch zu (glaub) level 110 gibt vermute ich es wird erst die abgearbeitet (noch 3-4 addons) und dann kommt frühestens was neues


ja die liste gibt es aber auch schon länger und da wusste man ja nicht wie es sich entwickelt. Ich sage mal es werden höchstens noch 1-2 addons kommen

1. Die Technik mit Computern und so entwickelt sich rasend weiter WoW nicht entweder riesen grafikaddon oder neues WoW 
2. Bei lvl 100 und höher wird es immer schwieriger für neueinsteiger und twinks. Daher glaube ich eher das langjährige WoW spieler beim neuen Spiel nen kleinen bonus fürn anfang bekommen, damit sie ihren harterarbeiteten char linksliegen lassen und im neuen Spiel neu anfangen.
3. Machen die neuen onlinerollenspiele immer mehr konkurenz was sich glaube ich nur durch ein neues spiel und nicht zigtausend erweiterungen erreichen lässt


----------



## Animos93 (6. Januar 2009)

XD Und das hat dann die Grafik von Crysis usw... Ne glaube net das Blizz sich die einnahmeequlle versaut und so nen scheiß wie wow 2 rausbringt... diese cartoonartige scheißgrafik is doch das was uns alle so begeistert und was wir lieben... und wer hat schon bock  alle seine chars vergammeln zu lassen und neu anzufangen... ich glaube das würde dann wie bei counterstrike enden... css is rausgekommen viele haben das gezockt doch auch ein großteil is bei 1.6 hängen geblieben so würde das dann auch mit wow1 sein 80% würden da bleiben oder einfach aufhören


----------



## :Manahunt: (6. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nicht auf das hören was im Handelschannel gepostet wird - ist doch ganz einfach Leute ...
> 
> Wo wir grade dabei sind:
> - Es ist nicht geplant die kosten fürs schnelle Fliegen zu senken
> ...


/agree , traurig ists trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir Wagi (6. Januar 2009)

Also das Blizzard erstmal "nix" an WoW ändert, sollte klar sein ... Beziehe mich da faulerweise auf viele Vorredner ^^ ...

Ausserdem, zum Thema Grafik und so: Klar is die Engine veraltet, die Grafik vielleicht nicht auf aktuellem Niveau *lol* ... Aber selbst wenn Blizzard irgendwann was daran ändern will, is es durchaus möglich, die komplette Grafik zu überarbeiten, OHNE dass man was an den Chars der Spieler machen müsste ... Es kann auch ein WoW2 geben, wenn man es denn so nennen möchte ... Aber selbst dann sollte es doch möglich sein, die 11 Mio. Gamer da mit "reinzustricken" ...

*Never change a runnig system ...*
Den Spuch haben die bei Blizz bestimmt auch schon gehört ^^ ...

Und ich weiss ja nich auf was für einem Trip du bist, aber ich bin der Fürst der Finsternis ^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. Januar 2009)

Animos93 schrieb:


> XD Und das hat dann die Grafik von Crysis usw... Ne glaube net das Blizz sich die einnahmeequlle versaut und so nen scheiß wie wow 2 rausbringt... diese cartoonartige scheißgrafik is doch das was uns alle so begeistert und was wir lieben... und wer hat schon bock  alle seine chars vergammeln zu lassen und neu anzufangen... ich glaube das würde dann wie bei counterstrike enden... css is rausgekommen viele haben das gezockt doch auch ein großteil is bei 1.6 hängen geblieben so würde das dann auch mit wow1 sein 80% würden da bleiben oder einfach aufhören



Das käme halt drauf an.

Wenn ein WOW2 nichts weiter wäre als ein Mega Add-on mit neuer Graphik und dem selben Spielprinzip, würde es vermutlich so laufen wie du sagst.

Wenn dann müsste es wirklich NEU und innovativ sein, sozusagen der nächste  Evolutionsschritt und das ist in diesem Genre sehr schwierig.


----------



## Gamor (6. Januar 2009)

kann schon sein, dass es kein weiteres AddoOn mehr geben wird, da viele zu neueren MMOs wechseln weil ihnen die Grafik nicht mehr gefällt.
Hab aber mal in der CBS gelesen, dass die Grafik 2009 oder 2010 komplett überarbeitet werden soll... bezweifelnswert.
Jedenfalls gibts von Blizz nen neuen MMO, steht auch auf Wikipedia, so weit ich weiß mit dem Namen "NextGen MMO"


----------



## stehel (6. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> - Es ist kein buffed-Playmate Kalendar mit Annette vorgesehen



Das halte ich für ein unbestätigtes Gerücht.
Abwarten und Tee trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (6. Januar 2009)

Das war ein Fake das hat so ein Keylogger typ in die welt gesetzt!!


----------



## Malakas (6. Januar 2009)

Kann mir gut vorstellen das noch 2 addons erscheinen. Also das es dann das max level 99 oder 100 gibt. world of warcraft 2 kann ich mir kaum vorstellen ...wozu auch.

Die sollen mal lieber Diablo 3 fertig machen : )


----------



## Iodun (6. Januar 2009)

also fakt ist ja mal das die story vom warcraft-strategiespiel für world of warcraft ausgereizt ist. es werden sicher neue addons kommen die mehr sachen zusätzlich zur geschichte bringen bzw die geschichte weiter gehen wird in wow. von daher macht wow 2 keinen sinn da es keine storygrundlage für dieses game gibt. da müsste schon warcraft 4 mit diversen addons und ganz neuer story kommen um wow 2 aus dem boden zu stampfen. so gesehen macht da wie schon angedacht hier im thread ein world of starcraft wesentlich und wenn überhaupt mehr sind. bis lvl 100 ist ja noch bisschen zeit und dieses gespräch wird noch verdammt oft aufkommen weil irgend jemand denkt er weiß etwas und gerüchte in die welt setzt die weder hand noch fuß haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Niranda (6. Januar 2009)

Denkt auch an die Möglichkeit, dass ein AddOn rauskommt...

In diesen aber eine Portierung stattfinden kann.

Beispiel:
Betreten der alten Welt: jetziges wow
Betreten der neuen Welt: im Hintergrund startet "ein neues wow", wo all eure chars 'kopiert' wurden.

Anreize zu solch einer Lösung:
- eventuell bessere Engines (bessere Optik, schnellere und neurere Methode der Berechnungen)
- kein Spielerverlust, da nicht extra ein "neues Spiel" erscheint - nur ein AddOn
- mehr Spieler durch bessere Engines (z.B. Grafikfanatiker a la Crysis)
... usw

Aber Blizz hat genug um die Ohren.. Diablo 3? warcraft filmchen? =D


----------



## Tikume (6. Januar 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Beispiel:
> Betreten der alten Welt: jetziges wow
> Betreten der neuen Welt: im Hintergrund startet "ein neues wow", wo all eure chars 'kopiert' wurden.



Und dann kommt eine Meldung: "Bitte beenden Sie das alte Wow und starten Sie das neue Wow" ? 
Wenn macht man es so wie es schon in Daoc, UO, etc lief: Man bietet einen neuen CLient an der parallel zum alten betrieben werden kann.


----------



## Schlamm (6. Januar 2009)

Nun, ein WoW2 kann ja quasi in der Zukunft spielen. Nur ein paar Jahre..sagen mit mal eine Zahl: Hundert Jahre später. Dort kann viel passiert sein und ihr spielt die nächste Generation. Die Story die wir jetzt spielen wäre dann nicht zu weit weg aber auch nicht unmittelbar.

Dies wird bei GW2 auch schon aufgegriffen, mal sehn wie es funktioniert...


----------



## Niranda (6. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und dann kommt eine Meldung: "Bitte beenden Sie das alte Wow und starten Sie das neue Wow" ?
> Wenn macht man es so wie es schon in Daoc, UO, etc lief: Man bietet einen neuen CLient an der parallel zum alten betrieben werden kann.



Wie die Umsetzung ist, auch meiner Meinung nach habe ich hier absichtlich offen gelassen.
Klar wäre ein abwärtskompatibler Client sinnvoll. Aber sowas zu Coden ist langwierig und sehr buganfällig.

Nira


----------



## Natsumee (6. Januar 2009)

Marben schrieb:


> Mir hat jemand erzählt das es Gerüchte gibt das Blizzard kein neues Addon mehr rausbringen wird aber statt dessen soll WoW 2 mittelfristig kommen.
> 
> kann das jemand bestätigen?



wäre totaler schwachsinn so was zu machen

was würde den mit den ganzen leuten passieren? und ich glaube nicht das die dann alle wow2 kaufen, ausserdem würde es blizzard nur verluste einbringen^^


----------



## Rolandos (6. Januar 2009)

Marben schrieb:


> Mir hat jemand erzählt das es Gerüchte gibt das Blizzard kein neues Addon mehr rausbringen wird aber statt dessen soll WoW 2 mittelfristig kommen.
> 
> kann das jemand bestätigen?



Das währe eigendlich völlig Logisch und auch notwendig und vernünftig. Neue Spieler wird es wohl immer weniger geben, alte werden abspringen. Stell sich einer vor, es kommen noch mehrere Addons,  ein Neuer muß sich dann von Null , auf Level,  was weis ich,  über ein Jahr hocharbeiten, wie demotivierend. Bekommt der dann aber schon 50 Level gutgeschrieben, was würde das für ein Theater bei den alten Spielern geben. Ausserden ist die Grafik sch**ße und völlig veraltet. Das Spielprinzip, keine künstliche Intelligenz, keine Kollisionsabfrage ist auch Museumsreif. 
WOW ist eine gute Einnahmequelle, mit der man die Arbeit an einem neuen Spiel  finanzieren kann, um dann wirklich ein Traum- (meiner eingeschlafenen Füsse) Spiel auf den Markt zu werfen. Das man nichts hört, möglicherweise ist der Hersteller genervt von der Community, die wenn etwas durchsickern würde immer lauter schreien wird, das alte WOW nicht mehr bezahlt, weil auf das neue gewartet wird, dadurch Blizz in Geldnot kommen würde. 

Also, so abwegig ist das Gerücht nicht.


----------



## Avi788 (6. Januar 2009)

WoW 2 ?  Nein das glaube ich nicht. Ich wüsste auch nicht was es da an neuen Inhalt geben sollte. Wenn dann ein Addon.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lowstar (6. Januar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Also da es eine Liste mit Addons bis hoch zu (glaub) level 110 gibt vermute ich es wird erst die abgearbeitet (noch 3-4 addons) und dann kommt frühestens was neues



glaube nicht, dass dies durchgehen wird.
WoW ist bei der grafik jetzt schon nicht ganz vorne mit dabei. 
bei 3-4 addons vergehen geschätzte 6-7 jahre, wenns schnell gehen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und jetzt denk mal 7 jahre zurück, was da für ne grafik standard war.
also in 7 jahren wird wow ne art Tetris sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -achtung ironie-
also die werden schon was grundlegendes ändern um ganz vorne mit dabei zu sein^^
meiner meinung nach erlebt wow grad seinen ca. noch 2 jahre andauernden höhepunkt, den blizz natürlich ausnutzt.
es werden nachfolger kommen und wow wird abgelöst. in 5 jahren denkt keiner an wow... 
meine meinung.. nicht mehr und auch nicht weniger ^^

mfg Lowstar


----------



## Aratosao (6. Januar 2009)

Marben schrieb:


> Mir hat jemand erzählt das es Gerüchte gibt das Blizzard kein neues Addon mehr rausbringen wird aber statt dessen soll WoW 2 mittelfristig kommen.
> 
> kann das jemand bestätigen?


Quelle?


----------



## Tikume (6. Januar 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Klar wäre ein abwärtskompatibler Client sinnvoll. Aber sowas zu Coden ist langwierig und sehr buganfällig.



Hat in Daoc und in UO mehrfach geklappt und ich denke die haben weitaus weniger Personal. Was die Entwickler allerdings nie gemacht haben war mehr als 2 Clients parallel zu pflegen.


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (6. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nicht auf das hören was im Handelschannel gepostet wird - ist doch ganz einfach Leute ...
> 
> Wo wir grade dabei sind:
> - Es ist nicht geplant die kosten fürs schnelle Fliegen zu senken
> ...



Entschuldigt diese Frage aaaber:
Waaaarum denn nicht? Jedes X-beliebige Barbiepüppchen schaffts in dieses Hochglanzmagazin, aber eine Frau mit einer natürlichen Ausstrahlung die auch noch super aussieht schaffts ned? Ungerecht! =)

Und jetzt bitte wieder BTT


----------



## Totorito (6. Januar 2009)

Hiho @ all,

also hier mal mein Senf zum Thema WoW 2. 

Das wird es so in dieser Form, wie es von diversen Gerüchten gestreut wird nie geben. Allein schon deshalb weil die Basis, nämlich "das derzeitige World of Warcraf", schon längst vorhanden ist. Diese kleine inoffizielle Liste kommender Addons scheint zwar auch nur ein Gerücht zu sein, komischerweise hat sie aber auch ins Schwarze getroffen als WotLK angekündigt wurde. Denn diese Liste kannte ich schon beim release von BC und da waren noch keine Details bzw. Infos zu den Gebieten in WotlK bekannt. 

Ja ich denke dass Blizzard die Geschichte von WoW noch in 3 - 4 weiteren Addons weiterspinnt. Möglicherweise sogar mehr. Denn wie bereits erwähnt, ist die Basis des eigentlichen Spiels schon vorhanden. Sicherlich veraltet die Grafik bzw. das Gameplay mit der Zeit, jedoch ist es für die Entwickler kein allzu großes Problem, sowohl Gameplay-Elemente als auch Grafik-Engine oder sonstiges mit einem Addon auf den neuesten Stand zu bringen. 

Das wäre auch nicht das erste Mal, dass ein MMORPG eine Frischzellenkur verpasst bekommt. So haben auch die weitaus älteren MMORPGs Ultima Online oder Everquest I und II durch Addons neues Gameplay oder ein neues Grafikgerüst verpasst bekommen. 

Und in der Beta von WotLK haben sie ja auch schon damit experimentiert, zb. die Charaktermodelle upzudaten.. wer in der Beta dabei war, erinnert sich vielleicht noch an die paar Tage als Gnome diese "Snakeeyes" hatten oder einige Gesicher etwas merkwürdig aussahen. 

Ich bin mir sicher, dass Blizzard mit der Zeit dem Goldesel WoW ein Facelifting verpassen wird. Wann, wie, was und warum das steht auf einem Blatt im HQ von Blizzard und ist für uns aussenstehende nicht einsehbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So wie sich WoW entwickelt, wird es auch weiterhin einige Jahre das MMORPG mit dem größten Erfolg bleiben. 

So long
Totorito


----------



## Dropz (6. Januar 2009)

Ich hab das auch gehört,aber vllt haste das auch mit diesen Typen verwechselt die WoW2 machen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusssi (6. Januar 2009)

Wird NIEMALS kommen, denn:

Überleg mal, wir haben WoW 3.irgendwas. WoW2 war also schon lange mit BC!!!


----------



## Dropz (6. Januar 2009)

aintnolive schrieb:


> Hier steht mehr darüber: www.wow-europe.com/de


lol wenn ich auf den link klicke komme ich auf buffed.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Januar 2009)

Dropz schrieb:


> lol wenn ich auf den link klicke komme ich auf buffed.de
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mach mal rechtsklick eigenschaften


----------



## Dropz (6. Januar 2009)

wieso nennt er den link das wow-europe?


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Januar 2009)

Dropz schrieb:


> wieso nennt er den link das wow-europe?


frag ihn doch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
vll ist er stolz auf sich, weil er herausgefunden hat wies geht...


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. Januar 2009)

Fusssi schrieb:


> Wird NIEMALS kommen, denn:
> 
> Überleg mal, wir haben WoW 3.irgendwas. WoW2 war also schon lange mit BC!!!



Kicher, da hast du aber was gründlich mißverstanden.
Nicht der WOW Patch 2.x  sondern WOW Teil 2 so wie Terminator Teil 2 oder Matrix Teil 2, auch Fortsetzung genannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (6. Januar 2009)

Hab auf irgend ner Seite gelesen das Blizz grob plant das sie Addons rausbringen das man bis lvl 100 Elite lvln kann...
Ausserdem steht noch sovieles offen: 

-Südmeer + Maelstrom aka WoWAtlantis ^^
-Hyjal und des Gebiet südlich vom Silberwald (Dicke Mauer da) ~ Flugmounts in Azeroth?
-Der Smaragdgrüne Traum

Die sollten für die nächsten 3 Addons reichen, und wenn dann WoW 2 rauskommen sollte stell ich mir das in Form eines Allgemeinen Designupgrades vor...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizo. (6. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nicht auf das hören was im Handelschannel gepostet wird - ist doch ganz einfach Leute ...
> 
> Wo wir grade dabei sind:
> - Es ist nicht geplant die kosten fürs schnelle Fliegen zu senken
> ...



nenene elvis lebt ;P
Der war Silvester noch im Fernsehn ;PPP
*Ironie off*
Glaub die machen erst noch paar AddOns^^


----------



## lord just (6. Januar 2009)

naja blizzard hat doch schon gesagt, dass sie die grafik von wow mit jedem add-on langsam verbessern wollen. sie könnten zwar auch einfach die ganze grafik von wow von grund auf verändern, nur würde es dann wohl nicht mehr auf der mehrzahl der rechner laufen. daher guckt man was für rechner die meisten user haben (gibt da genügend firmen die umfragen darüber machen) und versuchen dann die grafik in so weit zu verbessern, dass es besser als vorher ausschaut und noch immer auf dem durchschnittsrechner läuft.

ein richtiges wow2 wird denke ich mal nicht kommen. nen zweiter modernerer spiele client könnte ich mir da schon vorstellen. so zum nächsten add-on das es dann vielleicht nen alternativen client gibt weil man aus der jetzigen grafikengine (die ja schon vor 4 jahren als veraltet galt) wohl nicht mehr all zu viel rausholen kann und es einfach zeit dafür wird, dass dort etwas geändert wird.


----------



## Newplayerbrows08 (6. Januar 2009)

NEIN 

Es wird KEIN WoW 2 Geben warum??
GANZ EINFACH
Wenn man wow2 sacht wäre das Ein ganz neues spiel
Mit neuer story neuer optik neuer grafik Weshalb auch aus diesem grund WoW Mit addons Erweitert werden Wo es halt neuen kontent gibt
an WoW 2 Wäre NIE zu denken da WoW Gerade erst mal angefangen hat mit der story bzw Fast in der mitte angekommen ist mit der story
DAS HEISST es werden noch (Und ich glaube nach wievor an die ALPHA liste) noch 3 addons kommen so bisdahin sollten weitere 12 Jahre vergangen sein UND DANN wird mit sicherheit KEIN WOW 2 Raus kommen denn Das müsste dann in den 12 Jahren geschehen sein in dem die 3 addons gemacht wurden da da aber mit 100% kein platz sein wird (Ich sag nur D3 Starcraft 2) denn alle arbeiten an diesen 3 sachen arbeiten und wie der name schon sagt WoW 2!!?? ich mein mal im ernst mir geht jetzt schon wow auf den sack da nix neues kommt wird wow2 wohl auf der story von den mh 15jahren davor ausgelegt sein und gameplay bzw optik wieder auf 2003 Rechner ?nee Sicher nicht
Wenns möglich ist das WoW 2 Raus kommt DANN aber auch nur DANN müsste Blizzard in den 12 jahren bis wow 1 zu ende ist an der 3-4fachen mitarbeiter bzw technologie etc was man halt alles braucht um den grafik und content inhalt nr zu schaffen bekommen.Das heisst wenn wir 2022 so um den dreh haben sollte die qualität für WoW 2 Crysis endsprechen.Fürs gameplay hab ich kp wie das aussehen sollte da ich selber schon so gut wie alle kenne und es wenn ein WoW2 kommen sollte etwas ganz neues kommen müsste.Dennlizzard ist nicht dumm sie halten die Leute solang mit ein und dem selben mist hin bis die mehrheit damit nicht mehr zufrieden ist das Könnte eig NIE sein doch dagegen sprechen dann noch Die Grafik und die story dafür müssten ne hand von neue spiele etc raus kommen um dann noch welche beim spiel zu halten 4 jahre ist wow mit immer wieder dem selben zeugs schon durchgekommen mal schaun was noch kommt aber wenn ihr was ganz neues haben wollt dann sollte das WoW 2 garantiert sein FALS das alles was ich oben geschrieben hab zutrifft und es überhaupt ein WoW2 giebt dann zumindest sollte es so sein.
so
ka Ob man das so lesen kann hir aber ich hoffe das sollten mal so alle Gründe auf einem haufen sein warum es KEIN wow 2 geben wird oder eben DOCH wow 2 geben wird


----------



## Baldoran (6. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> - Es ist kein buffed-Playmate Kalendar mit Annette vorgesehen
> - Elvis ist tot
> - Die Amerikaner sind auf dem Mond gelandet



er lebt in unseren herzen weiter...(nein ich meine elvis und nicht diesen playmate kalender mit anette!)

und nun zum thema :

es haben zwar schon viele vor mir gesagt aber...

blizzard wird aus seinen erfolgreichen WoW 1 noch alles rausholen ...
es gibt noch viel stoff für neue addons...
darum wird die nächste zeit KEIN WoW 2 rauskommen...
und wie sollte dieses auch aussehen ?
WoW ist da wie es beschrieben ist...
warum sollte blizzard azeroth nochmal neu erschaffen?
ein neues spiel nur um durch die gleichen gegenden laufen zu können ?
ich weiß nicht ob das vielen gefallen wird...


----------



## Blutlos (6. Januar 2009)

StormcrawlerAntonidas schrieb:


> Waaaarum denn nicht? Jedes X-beliebige Barbiepüppchen schaffts in dieses Hochglanzmagazin, aber eine Frau mit einer natürlichen Ausstrahlung die auch noch super aussieht schaffts ned? Ungerecht! =)



/unterschreib


----------



## Cavalon (6. Januar 2009)

Es wurde eine Frage auf der Blizzcon 2008 gestellt.
Original Zitat:

Fan-frage: Was kommt nach Nordend?

Chris Metzen(WoW-Designer): Nicht das, was Ihr erwarten würdet - im positiven Sinne, versteht sich. Etwas sehr mutiges.



Quelle? Buffedmagazin Ausgabe 11-12 2008 Seite 15


----------



## EyeofSauron (6. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> - Die Amerikaner sind auf dem Mond gelandet



jAja die frage ist nicht ob, sondern Wann!


----------



## Mitzy (7. Januar 2009)

Battletanker-Kargath schrieb:


> (...)
> -Südmeer + Maelstrom aka WoWAtlantis ^^
> -Hyjal und des Gebiet südlich vom Silberwald (Dicke Mauer da) ~ Flugmounts in Azeroth?
> -Der Smaragdgrüne Traum
> (...)



Maelstrom... Need Naga! Heute die Badewannen, und morgen die Swimming Pools!
Flugmounts gibt es schon- siehe Azeroth. Es würde vermutlich "nur" auf ein Gebiet spezifiziert sein.
Der Smaragdgrüne Traum... Druiden befreien... Nein, ich töte Druiden leidenschaftlich gern, ich lauf dann über.

@Cavalon: Danke, haben die evtl. in der Zwischenzeit schon irgendwas anderes gesagt, bzw. Anregung? Ich hab auch öfter was von "Star Craft Online" und "Diablo Online" gehört. Meinten sie das evtl.?


----------



## Niranda (7. Januar 2009)

Cavalon schrieb:


> Es wurde eine Frage auf der Blizzcon 2008 gestellt.
> Original Zitat:
> 
> Fan-frage: Was kommt nach Nordend?
> ...



... das sagt jeder zu allem, was noch offen steht...
- besser
- länger
- dicker
- weiter
...

das is wie beim sex bzw schwanzvergleich bei euch kerlen XD

Nira 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (7. Januar 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> ... das sagt jeder zu allem, was noch offen steht...
> - besser
> - länger
> - dicker
> ...



Irgendwie fühl ich mir nun auf den...äh... lassen wir das.

Klar sagen sie das, wenn sie sagen "Wir machen Quests wie Ihr sie erlebt habt (warum auch das Rad neu erfinden?), neue Fraktionen wo Ihr Ruffarmen müsst (das braucht auch etwas Zeit) und viele tolle Dinge (ala "Mir egal was kommt, hauptsache es dauert und wir kriegen Zaster) dazu, die Ihr bestimmt schon erwartet. Neben den legendären Shorts von Ragnaros, den Horn Wärmer von Nefarian und die Brille von Kel'Thuzad könnt Ihr auch Eure Elfin nun komplett ausziehen um Euch... Ah... Eure Neugier zu befriedigen!"

Ich glaube, dann würden nur wenige das Spiel kaufen- wobei letzteres vermutlich für viele verlocken klingen würde.

Cryver


----------



## TheGui (7. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> - Es ist kein buffed-Playmate Kalendar mit Annette vorgesehen
> 
> - Die Amerikaner sind auf dem Mond gelandet


Schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und jain, Die erste Mondlandung war nen Fake. danach waren sie oben... blos Der Druck war so abartig groß das ihnen keine andere Wahl blieb als 69 die Mondlandung zu faken!

Sie mussten noch in dem jahrzent landen!


----------



## Eltin (7. Januar 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> die fahne hat nur geweht, weil der typ die fahne bewegt hat und da sich in der *schwerelosigkeit * sich alles unendlich bewegt , sofern es nicht gestoppt wird sahs so aus als obs weht ( gallileo mysteryyyyyyyyyyy)



Oh nein, der Mond hat keine Masse....


----------



## Tikume (7. Januar 2009)

Genau, die Nasa hat kein Raumschiff gebaut sondern an Special Effects gearbeitet die so gut waren dass sie auch noch 40 Jahre später wie echt wirken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## papachrizz (7. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> - Es ist kein buffed-Playmate Kalendar mit Annette vorgesehen




ach schade!


----------



## Niranda (7. Januar 2009)

papachrizz schrieb:


> ach schade!



was habt ihr denn alle..
so hübsch is die doch garnich... *sehr auf antworten gespannt bin* =D


es wird ein wow2 geben, aber in addon-form und aufgewerteter grafik... meine meinung


----------



## Malakas (7. Januar 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> was habt ihr denn alle..
> so hübsch is die doch garnich... *sehr auf antworten gespannt bin* =D




gibts Fotos von der Dame ?


----------



## GlomGlom (7. Januar 2009)

Also das die Leute immer so aus der Hüfte schießen müssen.

Schließlich hat Pearce auch folgendes gesagt:
_"Wir haben noch nicht einmal damit angefangen, über einen Nachfolger nachzudenken. Es gibt noch eine lange Wunschliste von aufregenden Features, die wir erst noch abarbeiten wollen."_

Und mal ne Frage:

Habt ihr alle schon genug von WoW das Ihr unbedingt WoW2 braucht?


----------



## Cicatii (7. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nicht auf das hören was im Handelschannel gepostet wird - ist doch ganz einfach Leute ...
> 
> Wo wir grade dabei sind:
> - Es ist nicht geplant die kosten fürs schnelle Fliegen zu senken
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
einfach klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldsom (7. Januar 2009)

Kann mir vieleicht einer schon mal sagen ob WOW2 monatliche Gebühren haben wird und wenn ja wie hoch die in etwa sind ?


----------



## GlomGlom (7. Januar 2009)

Monatliche Kosten:
18,99€ / Monat
54,99€ / 3 Monate
99,99€ / 6 Monate


----------



## plopp123 (7. Januar 2009)

öhm.....nein.
Blizz verdient sich an WoW ein goldene Nase.
Es sind eben auch noch nicht alle Handlungstränge abgeschlossen.


----------



## Mitzy (7. Januar 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> was habt ihr denn alle..
> so hübsch is die doch garnich... *sehr auf antworten gespannt bin* =D
> 
> (...)



Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachtes *sich demonstrativ auf seinen Stuhl setz und sich über seinen Nicht vorhandenen Bart streich* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






GlomGlom schrieb:


> Also das die Leute immer so aus der Hüfte schießen müssen.
> 
> Schließlich hat Pearce auch folgendes gesagt:
> _"Wir haben noch nicht einmal damit angefangen, über einen Nachfolger nachzudenken. Es gibt noch eine lange Wunschliste von aufregenden Features, die wir erst noch abarbeiten wollen."_
> ...



Wir können auch weiterhin nach hinten sehen und lauter Threads eröffnen mit "Damals war alles besser" oder "Gibt´s einen Classic Server?!"... Oder "ZOMFG OLOLOL DK & PALA OP 111!!!!!11!! *noch viele weitere dieser Zeichen würden hier stehen*"


Von WoW genug- nun, was heißt genug? ICh spiele es, ich finde die Geschichte um WoW toll und genieße das. Wenn mehr kommt, kann ich mehr sehen... Gut, einiges finde ich story technisch absolut schrott... Die Geschichte um die Blutelfen mit Kael'thas als Beispiel.



Voldsom schrieb:


> Kann mir vieleicht einer schon mal sagen ob WOW2 monatliche Gebühren haben wird und wenn ja wie hoch die in etwa sind ?



Gegenfrage, wie können wir von etwas wissen, was noch gar nicht bekannt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ein WoW2 in der Form wie WoW kommen würde, dann gäbe es sicherlich kosten. Die Leute, die die Server warten, die Programmierer, die patchen, und die...naja...zugegebener Maßen... Leute die sitzen und sich gedanken machen, was man wie machen könnte.


----------



## Gerbalin (7. Januar 2009)

Der beste taktische und geschäftliche Schachzug von Blizz wäre den Film sagen wir an Wotlk anzubinden, im Film wird was gravierendes passieren man könnte zum Beispiel einen neuen über Bösewicht einbinden so wie Arthas der kam ja auch erst wc3. 

Tjo dann kommt WoW 2 oder das nächste Addon und Millionen werden es kaufen egal was es ist aber der Film wird eh erstmal alle Rekorde brechen.


----------



## Deathknight3 (7. Januar 2009)

wenn wow 2 rauskommen würde wäre das viel zu umständlich da alle spieler darauf umsteigen müssten


----------



## JimPanse1893 (7. Januar 2009)

Gut ich könnte mir vorstellen das blizz die warcraft geschichte weiterführt irgendwan das sich die jetztige welt sich so stark verändert z.B kalimdor und östliches königreich und Nordend gehn zusammen auf der karte in der mitte is ja ein strudel zu sehn das sich die 3 kontienente zusammen ziehn und eine neue welt entsteht und darauß wird dann WoW 2 und man kann sich sein jetztigen chas rüber transfierien in WoW 2 is zwar nur eine vermutung aber wer weiß das schon was blizz alles für ideen hat.


----------



## Voldemôrd (7. Januar 2009)

Eltin schrieb:


> Oh nein, der Mond hat keine Masse....


Aber weniger anziehungskraft drum weht die fahne trotzdem ^.^


----------



## Voldemôrd (7. Januar 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> aber der Film wird eh erstmal alle Rekorde brechen.


ausser Uwe boll macht den film.... die alte wurst -.-


----------



## Tokkró (7. Januar 2009)

Jembon schrieb:


> Der Link ist nicht Mist, der ist einfach nur witzig xD
> Und ja, die haben sich schon richtig ins Zeug gelegt!



/sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Vielen dank das du das endlich mal klargestellt hasst xDDDDD
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja, da hab ich auch schon öfter früber nachgedacht. dieser strudel mit den beiden kleinen inseln in der nähe... iwas muss da noch kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dwarf (7. Januar 2009)

hanktheknife schrieb:


> Das ist ein Irrtum. Es gibt Beweise, dass es nicht so war. Nur dazu.





http://www.allmystery.de/themen/uf3377


omg es gibt beweise!


----------



## Mystic_Blue (7. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> - Es ist kein buffed-Playmate Kalendar mit Annette vorgesehen





Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, die Dame ist vergeben. Und nun husch husch, zurück ins Niveau!


Aber das eine würde doch das andere nicht ausschließen. 
Außerdem wäre das mal eine gute Gelegenheit mein Mini-Fotostudio einzuweihen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber BTT: Ich denk auch das Blizz wohl eher noch 2-3 Addons macht und WOW2 dann eher in einer anderen Sparte ansiedeln wird. Denn wer würde schon ein programm kaufen das praktisch gleich mit einem ist das schon Jahre von den Usern gespielt wird. 
Müsste schon was neues, weltbewegendes sein... 

So etwas wie.... wenn mir jetzt noch was einfallen würde.....Ich glaub ich zocke zu wenig andere Spiele... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## redsnapper (7. Januar 2009)

wie Larmina weiter oben völlig richtig sagte sind 5 addons aktuell geplant, also bis einem lvl von 110...
diese sollen einmal pro jahr erscheinen, was in angesicht der kleinen bis großen verschiebungen zu einem release des letzen addons etwa 2012 führt.
blöderweise finde ich grad die quelle nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ronny10 (7. Januar 2009)

Valnar93 schrieb:


> Wers Anette??



mitarbeiterin von buffed.de


----------



## Aplizzier (7. Januar 2009)

Also ich denke nach dem 3 Add on werden die sich schon gedanken machen wie es weiter geht. Ich weiß ja nicht wie der durchschnitts wow spieler denkt aber jedes mal 10 lvl mehr + neue bosse +neuer content, das ist ja im allllllllllgemeinen nix neues. Aber ich denke Blizz hat sehr kluge und fähige leute bei sich sitzen die schon wissen wo es lang geht


----------



## dergrossegonzo (7. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> - Es ist nicht geplant die kosten fürs schnelle Fliegen zu senken
> *Stimmt*
> - Die Monatsgebühr wird nicht abgeschafft
> *Stimmt garantiert*
> ...


----------



## Niranda (7. Januar 2009)

der lustige maelstrom hat doch den kontinent auseinander gerissen in azeroth und kalimdor... (+ nordend)... wieso sollte der jetzt die wieder vereinen? cO  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sulli (7. Januar 2009)

Ich denke das Blizz erstmal Diablo3 pushen wird und wenn das der renner werden sollte, wow nach nen paar patches, den Bach runtergehen lassen wie sie es mit Dia 2 auch machen .. Sollte alledings Dia3 nicht der Renner werden denke ich das sie noch nen Addon hinterher schieben werden .. hängt vom Markt ab wie alles läuft und wo  sie die meiste Kohle machen können ^^


----------



## NidhoeggrAM (7. Januar 2009)

Ausserdem wäre es totaler Bullshit ein WoW 2 rauszubringen. Man kann doch einfach auf das bestehende System durch Addons, Patches, eventuelle Grakifupdates, usw. aufbauen. Also warum etwas komplett neu programmieren wenn mans auch einfach machen kann.


----------



## Minastirit (7. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nicht auf das hören was im Handelschannel gepostet wird - ist doch ganz einfach Leute ...
> 
> Wo wir grade dabei sind:
> - Es ist nicht geplant die kosten fürs schnelle Fliegen zu senken
> ...



was kein buffed playmate kalender? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bäh


----------



## Rinkon (7. Januar 2009)

Sulli schrieb:


> Ich denke das Blizz erstmal Diablo3 pushen wird und wenn das der renner werden sollte, wow nach nen paar patches, den Bach runtergehen lassen wie sie es mit Dia 2 auch machen .. Sollte alledings Dia3 nicht der Renner werden denke ich das sie noch nen Addon hinterher schieben werden .. hängt vom Markt ab wie alles läuft und wo  sie die meiste Kohle machen können ^^



Bin ich mir auch zu 100% sicher, bei mehr als 11,5 Millionen, zahlenden, Abonennten.
/ironie off

Ich denke, nach 3-4 Addons wirds auch echt zu langwierig, noch reinzukommen. Von 1 auf 100 ist kein Pappenstiel, neue Berufe von Anfang an zu lernen lohnt sich für lvl 100 Chars nicht wirklich, vielleicht schon, aber ob das viele motiviert...
Die Heldenklassen sind imo ein ganz guter Ansatz, aber ewig lässt sich das auch nicht melken.


----------



## Lanatir (7. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> - Die Amerikaner sind auf dem Mond gelandet


Sind Sie NICHT!


----------



## Syrics (7. Januar 2009)

Lanatir kein Galileo geguckt?


----------



## rocktboyy (7. Januar 2009)

Syrics schrieb:


> Lanatir kein Galileo geguckt?



Ja und? ich glaubs trozdem nicht^^


----------



## Sascha_BO (7. Januar 2009)

NidhoeggrAM schrieb:


> Ausserdem wäre es totaler Bullshit ein WoW 2 rauszubringen. Man kann doch einfach auf das bestehende System durch Addons, Patches, eventuelle Grakifupdates, usw. aufbauen. Also warum etwas komplett neu programmieren wenn mans auch einfach machen kann.


Weil WoW früher oder später (wenns nicht schon ist) total veraltet sein wird. Grafikupdates gut und schön, aber irgendwann stoßen sie auch an die Grenzen ihrer so langsam in die Jahre kommende Grafikengine. Da ist dann auch mal Feierabend während neuere Games jetzt schon grafisch um Längen besser sind. Darum kann ich mir nicht vorstellen - vorausgesetzt Blizz bleibt beim zwischen 1[sup]1/2[/sup] und knapp 2 Jahres-Rythmus für neue AddOns - daß da wirklich noch 3 Adds kommen werden. Da hätte WoW rund 10 jahre auf´m Buckel und würde wahrscheinlich wirken wie jetzt Diablo 2 (um mal bei 10 Jahren zu bleiben).

Ich schätze mal eher:
Blizz arbeitet ja bekanntlich an ´nem neuen MMORPG und sie werden vermutlich hoffen und alles dafür geben, daß das neue ebenso "gut besucht" sein wird wie ihr altes Schätzken.... und vielleicht auch auf viele "Überläufer" hoffen da das neue ja technisch wesentlich weiter und somit konkurenzfähiger sein dürfte. WoW wird also über kurz oder lang Kunden verlieren und sie können es nebenbei laufen lassen während ihr Hauptaugenmerk auf dem neuen liegen wird.
In den nächsten Jahren wird dann sicher auch WC4 + Addon(s) kommen und danach werden sie bei Blizz sich vielleicht nochmal Gedanken darüber machen, ob sie vielleicht ein neues, technisch moderneres WoW 2 auf den Markt schmeißen werden.


----------



## Gerbalin (8. Januar 2009)

Rinkon schrieb:


> Ich denke, nach 3-4 Addons wirds auch echt zu langwierig, noch reinzukommen. Von 1 auf 100 ist kein Pappenstiel, neue Berufe von Anfang an zu lernen lohnt sich für lvl 100 Chars nicht wirklich, vielleicht schon, aber ob das viele motiviert...
> Die Heldenklassen sind imo ein ganz guter Ansatz, aber ewig lässt sich das auch nicht melken.



Abwarten in diesem Bereich tut sich glaube sehr bald was das auch die Neuen wieder relativ schnell oben mitmischen können. zum Beispiel einstieg von Charateren auf lvl 55 (nicht nur DK) wenn man es wünscht usw.


----------



## Hotgoblin (8. Januar 2009)

Also Blizzard arbeitet an WoW ,SC2 ,Diablo 3 und an einem neuen MMO (was nicht in Richtung
WoW etc gehen soll). Mich wunderts das Blizz das überhaupt schafft udn wieso sollten sie 
"WoW 2" herausbringen? Lieber mit einem Addon Grafikupdate oder sowas machen statt ein
neuen Spiel herauszubringen.


----------



## Mc Charly (8. Januar 2009)

Jembon schrieb:


> Klar kommt ein WoW2; wenn du mitmachen willst bist du sogar dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



omg - der Text dort ist einfach zum lachen :-)
Ich hoffe nur der Poster glaubt nicht selbst daran was er da schreibt *haha*
Ach wie schön müsste es sein noch einmal ein Kind zu sein *grins*


----------



## ANubiZzz (8. Januar 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> ][...]Mich wunderts das Blizz das überhaupt schafft[...]



Das Meinst du nicht wirklich erst oder?!


----------



## Niranda (8. Januar 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Also Blizzard arbeitet an WoW ,SC2 ,Diablo 3 und an einem neuen MMO (was nicht in Richtung
> WoW etc gehen soll). Mich wunderts das Blizz das überhaupt schafft udn wieso sollten sie
> "WoW 2" herausbringen? Lieber mit einem Addon Grafikupdate oder sowas machen statt ein
> neuen Spiel herauszubringen.



Ok angenommen du bist ein Eisverkäufer:
Verkaufst:
Erdbeer
Himbeer
Vanille
Straciatella
Schoko
Liquer

Davon geht Vanille am besten weg. Mit 9 Millionen Kugeln pro monat biste dabei. Der rest verkauft sich nur mit durchschnittlich 2mio/monat.

Um mehr zu verkaufen, machst du ein AddOn zur Vanille:
*Neu* nun noch vanilliger!
Nun verkaufst du 10Mio/Monat

Dann noch ein AddOn:
*Neu* Mit Vanilleschotenraspeln
Nun verkaufst du 11Mio/Monat

Und noch ein AddOn:
*Neu* Jetzt mit vollständigen Vanilleschoten im Eis
Nun verkaufst du 11,5Mio/Monat

Nun willst du noch mehr haben, aber Geschmacklick kannste nix mehr verstärken, da schon das Maximum erreicht ist:
*Neu* Beim Verkauf bekommen sie ein Lächeln!
Nun verkaufst du 11,5Mio/Monat

Der Geschmack (Engines) sind zu 100% ausgereizt. Und du siehst, dass es langweilig wird: Die Verkaufszahlen sinken, egal ob du noch Streusel drüber machst oder nich.
Also denkste dir was neues aus:
*Neu* Schokoeis mit Schokoladenstückchen

So oder so ähnlich isses doch überall, auch mit wow^^

LG
Nira


----------



## Hellfire1337 (8. Januar 2009)

ich hoffe WoW bleibt so wie es ist und dass die ganzen whiner nicht das ganze spiel zerstören


----------



## Tefuron (8. Januar 2009)

WoW2 denke ich eher nicht, da wie schon mehrmals erleutert genug Stoff für Addons etc. vorhanden ist. ABER!!! ein neuen Client mit besserer Grafik wär doch eine tolle Sache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ANubiZzz (8. Januar 2009)

@Niranda

2 Kugeln zum Preis von einer ?!  Oo  XD..

aber sehr gut geschrieben  *thumbs up*

lg


----------



## Niranda (8. Januar 2009)

ANubiZzz schrieb:


> @Niranda
> 
> 2 Kugeln zum Preis von einer ?!  Oo  XD..
> 
> ...



Naja, aber das wäre ja wie ein Bundle von wow+bc = 15euro statt  wow + bc = 10€ + 10€ = 20€  =D

aber danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(hier nomma zum original-eis-vergleich: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1358927 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

LG
Nira ^.^


----------



## Ascanius (8. Januar 2009)

Als (und da gehe ich mal von aus) intelligent wirtschaftlich agierendes, auf gewinnmaximierung ausgerichtetes Unternehmen wird Blizzard seine Unternehmenspolitik langfristig ausgerichtet haben.

Die wissen ganz genau was sie in 2, 5, 10 Jahren machen/entwickeln/releasen werden.
Nur lassen sie zum gegenwertigen Zeitpunkt die Katze nicht aus dem Sack - völlig nachvollziehbar.

Klar werden sie aus WoW noch alles rausholen was geht. Über 11,5mil Abonnementen lässt man nicht einfach so verhungern und wegfallen.

Aber ihnen wird auch klar sein das der Lebenszyklus von WoW sich auf den Zenith befindet (es sei denn es werden noch neue Märkte erschlossen), und ich rechne fest damit das es unmittelbar ein Folgeprodukt geben wird womit man bestehende Abonennten auffängt, bzw. weitere generiert.

Wobei ich nicht glaube das es sich bei diesem Folgeprodukt um ein "WoW 2" handeln wird.
Dafür würde gar keine Nachfrage bestehen, da das ganze Thema dann schon ausgelutscht ist.

Eher ein komplett neues Spiel, dass jeodch den großteil der dann "Ex-WoW-Community" ansprechen wird.


----------



## b1ubb (8. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> - Die Amerikaner sind auf dem Mond gelandet



In allen Punkten, stimme ich dir zu, bis auf den.

Ich glaube nicht das jemals schon irgendwer am Mond gelandet ist.


----------



## abe15 (8. Januar 2009)

Marben schrieb:


> Mir hat jemand erzählt das es Gerüchte gibt das Blizzard kein neues Addon mehr rausbringen wird aber statt dessen soll WoW 2 mittelfristig kommen.
> 
> kann das jemand bestätigen?



Da haste aber was verbuchselt du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es wird kein WoW 2 geben, dafür arbeitet Blizzard an einem neuen, noch geheimen MMORPG.

Außerdem wird es noch mindestens 2 Addons geben. Für das nächste sind Südmeere oder Maelstrom am wahrscheinlichsten.
Es gibt sogar Gerüchte WoW noch bis Level 120 fortzuführen, diese allerdings unbestätigt.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (8. Januar 2009)

Es wird kein WoW2 rauskommen.
Denn alles, was man in WoW2 neues brächte, könnte man auch ganz einfach als AddOn verpackt für WoW"1" rausbringen,
warum sollte man sich die Mühe machen, ein neues Spiel zu veröffentlichen, wenn ~80% der Spieler von WoW1 am alten Spiel festhalten, 
da sie über Jahre ihre Chars gelevlt haben.
Warum sollten sie von WoW1 zu WoW2 überwechseln wenn es dort so gut wie nichts neues gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich halte WoW2 für Schwachsinn, WoW wird aber noch weiter laufen und es wird weiterhin AddOns geben, WoW läuft einfach zu gut,
um es einzuäschern. 

_____________________________________________________________________________


Battletanker-Kargath schrieb:


> -Hyjal und des Gebiet südlich vom Silberwald (Dicke Mauer da) ~ Flugmounts in Azeroth?



Wegen ner Mauer FM´s`? niemals, ne Mauer kann man einreißen und Azeroth is für FM`s net konzipiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuschel21 (10. Januar 2009)

ich glaube auch net das es nen wow2 geben wird und add ons werden sicherlich noch komen also erweiterungen =)


----------



## teroa (10. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wo wir grade dabei sind:
> 
> - Es ist kein buffed-Playmate Kalendar mit Annette vorgesehen





das ist aber mal sowas von scheiße,die meisten buffed leser haben sowas noch nie gesehen ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (15. März 2009)

Jembon schrieb:


> Klar kommt ein WoW2; wenn du mitmachen willst bist du sogar dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich verreck vor lachen!

WoW 2 würde keine sinn ergeben weil sich WoW noch gut verkäuft erst wenn ein Produkt den höhepunkt erreicht hat / schon im fallen ist bringt ein Unternehmen normalerweise ein neues produkt raus vorher nicht!

edit: neiiin ich bin ein Nekromant (gut das ich das auch schon vorher in D2 war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (15. März 2009)

Marben schrieb:


> Mir hat jemand erzählt das es



und da fängt es wieder an....


----------



## Malarki@buffed (15. März 2009)

Blizzard wird nur noch Addons für WoW bringen bzw. Content patches. Auf 1-2 Addons tippe ich.
Dannach wird ihr neues MMO erscheinen, an dem wie wir alle Wissen schon gearbeitet wird.
Ich vermute auch das Blizz eine ihrer Sagenhaften Lizensen dafür nutzen wird wie zB das Starcraft Universum.
Ein WoW 2 hingegen scheint mir eher ausgeschlossen, es liegt auch ein großes interesse in der Spielergemeinde an einem guten
Future MMO, was Blizz natürlich auch weiss. Zu dem ist WoW bereits jetzt in seiner "Auslaufphase". In 1-2 Jahren wird der Hauptteil
der Spielgemeinde von WoW verflossen sein. Daher lohnt ein WoW 2 nicht und wäre auch nicht im interesse der Community.

(Alles nur Theorie von mir und natürlich kann mal wieder alles anders kommen was ICH aber nicht glaube=)

so long, mfg malarki


EDIT: Runterscrollen! >> ( http://www.gamestar.de/community/gspinboar...ad.php?t=337502 ) << *hust* zomfg epic fail


----------



## Arben (15. März 2009)

Eigentlich steigen die Benutzerzahlen von WoW doch stetig, weswegen sollte es am auslaufen sein?

Nur weil "nur" noch 2 Addons kommen?

Ich denke, dass das nächste Addon erst ende 2010 anfang 2011 erscheinen wird.
Das Addon danach dann im Laufe 2012-2013.

Also theoretisch könnte Blizz sogar noch mit 2 Addons 4-6 Jahre lang das Spiel am laufen halten. Ob sie das machen ist eine andere Sache, aber WoW ist sicher noch nicht am Ende.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (15. März 2009)

Hellfire1337 schrieb:


> ich hoffe WoW bleibt so wie es ist und dass die ganzen whiner nicht das ganze spiel zerstören



*Hust* Das hätte man vor 2Jahren sagen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Arben schrieb:


> Eigentlich steigen die Benutzerzahlen von WoW doch stetig, weswegen sollte es am auslaufen sein?
> 
> Nur weil "nur" noch 2 Addons kommen?
> 
> ...




Klar ist das der Fall, DarkAgeOfCamelot hat sich auch noch lange gehalten.
Das wird bei WoW auch der Fall sein aber das WoW seinen höhepunkt hintersich gelassen hat sollte allen klar sein.
Zu den Spielerzahlen - diese Steigen vll aber das liegt auch nur daran das Blizzard alle Accounts zählt, auch die eingefrorenen usw.
Es werden noch einige Addons kommen, aber ca. beim übernächsten wird wohl das neue MMO kommen und WoW einiges an Spieler stehlen,
weil jeder das neue MMO von Blizz mit neuer Grafik und dem von WoW angesammelten Wissen spielen wollen wird.+
Ich meinersteits sehe dem neuen Game auch mit aller Vorfreude endgegen. Aber erst kommt D3 und SC2 das wird einen schon lang genug beschäftigen
bis es wieder darum geht in einer Warmen Sommernacht um 0.Uhr vor dem örtlichen Gamestore zu stehen das Spiel abzugreifen
dann nach Hause zu stürmen zu Installieren sich darüber aufzuregen das die Homepage down ist und dann in einem von mehreren
völlig Überfüllten Startgebieten XY Mobs zu töten und mit seinen Kollegen die nächsten 2Tage durchzumachen.
Allein der Gedanke daran macht mich schon ganz Hibellig :O


----------



## Hellfire1337 (15. März 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> und da fängt es wieder an....



du hast einen 3 monate alten post zitiert... Oo


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. März 2009)

Arben schrieb:


> Eigentlich steigen die Benutzerzahlen von WoW doch stetig, weswegen sollte es am auslaufen sein?



Wenn man immer neue Länder mit dem Spiel versorgt ist es nur natürlich das die Spielerzahlen steigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Irgendwann gehen denen aber die Länder aus!


----------



## Victiln (15. März 2009)

Ich geb mal meinen Senf mit dazu.

Ich gehe auch stark davon aus, dass es kein WoW2 geben wird. Das hat einen ziemlich einfachen Grund.
Wenn Blizz ein weiteres WoW entwickeln würde, würden die sich selber ihr Geschäft kaputt machen.
AddOns erfordern nicht soviel Aufwand zu programmieren, als wenn die ein komplett neues WoW machen.
Desweiteren wird es wohl so aussehen dann, dass mind. 50% beim UrWoW bleiben (kein Bock auf absoluten Neustart) und sollte es soweit kommen, dass Blizz die WoW Server zugunsten von WoW2 Servern abschaltet, gehe ich stark davon aus, dass ein Großteil der Spieler stinksauer auf Blizz ist und gänzlich aufhört und sich nach kostengünstigeren Alternativen umschaut. Und das hätte neben erheblichem finanziellen Schaden für Blizz aufgrund ausbleibender Einnahmen auch noch den Effekt, dass Blizzard an Prestige verliert. Immerhin spielen einige Spieler seit der Beta, das sind über 4 Jahre/48 Monate, die bezahlt wurden. 48 Monate sind etwa 576€ nur an monatsgebühren (Durchschnittspreis 12 €...wer 6 monatsabos macht, kommt günstiger weg)
Dazu WoW und 2 AddOns, macht bei VÖ Preisen nochmal 100 €...700€ für ein Spiel. Also ich käme mir mächtig verarscht vor und würde Blizz dafür abgrundtief zu hassen anfangen, da das mal heftigste Abzocke ist.

Sicherlich wird WoW nicht ewig existieren, ABER es wird noch lange, noch seeeehr lange Kunden haben. Seht euch einfach mal Ultima Online an. Der Komfort in diesem Spiel ist verglichen mit WoW ein Witz. Die Grafik ist augenkrebs erzeugend und das ganze Spiel an sich ist imho eine unendliche Quälerei. Dennoch läuft es seit über 10 Jahren und hat immernoch massenhaft zahlende Kunden. Dasselbe gilt für Everquest 1...ka wieviele AddOns beide haben, aber die Entwickler von Everquest haben meiner Meinung nach bewiesen, dass ein Onlinespiel keine Nachfolger haben sollte, da diese, zwar grafisch besser, den ersten Teil nicht ansatzweise einholen. Everquest 2 hatte, soweit ich weiß, nie soviele Spieler, wie der erste Teil.

Blizz wäre also richtig schön blöd, wenn die WoW einstampfen und dann ein WoW2 rausbringen.

UNd btw, ich habe auch gehört, dass Blizz nen langfristigen Plan hatte bis lvl 120...es werden wohl noch einige AddOns kommen, ich tippe auf Maelstrom, Südländer und Smaragdgrüner Traum/Albtraum.


----------



## Ligyron (15. März 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nicht auf das hören was im Handelschannel gepostet wird - ist doch ganz einfach Leute ...
> 
> Wo wir grade dabei sind:
> - Es ist nicht geplant die kosten fürs schnelle Fliegen zu senken
> ...


HÖR AUF du zerstört alles !





^^ kleiner schbas


----------



## advanced08 (15. März 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> - Es ist kein buffed-Playmate Kalendar mit Annette vorgesehen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (15. März 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> - Die Amerikaner sind auf dem Mond gelandet


Glaub ich nicht das war alles gefaked!


----------



## derdavorne (15. März 2009)

weiß nur, dass es offiziel von blizzards seite gesagt wurde, dass das nächste addon die grafik verbessern soll... also kann man daraus interpretieren, dass es addons geben wird ^^


----------



## rengaw6 (15. März 2009)

WAs ich mir vorstellen könnte is das Blizz noch 2-3 addons rausbringt und dann erstmal schluss ist...
Dann könnte evtl eine art "WoW 2" rauskommen welchens "technisch" auf dem neusten stand is, da dies mit reinen patches usw nicht machbar is...

LG


----------



## MaexxDesign (15. März 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Die erzälht jemand das es Gerüchte giebt, und du glaubst das? Denk doch nur mal nach, wenn 11 Millionen LEute WoW spielen, wie viel guabst du hätten lust noch mal von 0 anzufangen, und wie viele davon wären total wütend Monateland 13 Euro bezahlt zu haben, und dann höhrt es plötzlich auf?


Besser heute aufhören als erst dann, wenn man muss.
Ich war seit Beginn an dabei und habe bis Dezember 2008 ca. 850 Euro (inkl. Spiele) für WoW ausgegeben.
Was glaubst Du wieviel ein Spieler nach 8 Jahren ausgegeben hat, wenn noch 3 Addons kommen ? ^^

12*13=156*8=1248 Euro Monatsgebühren
45+40+40+40+40+40=245 Euro für das Basisspiel+Addons

=1493 Euro

Runden wir auf 1500 Euro auf.

Jemand, der von Anfang an dabei war und jedes Mal ein dreimonatiges Abo bezahlt hat + Spiele, schob Blizzard in 8 Jahren ca. 1500 Euro in den Rachen.

Ich hoffe, dass ich ein paar überzeugen konnte mit WoW aufzuhören.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geronimus (15. März 2009)

wow 2? was für ein schwachsinn...wer schlachtet schon ne kuh die milliarden liter milch (€) im jahr gibt^^


----------



## Anburak-G (15. März 2009)

MaexxDesign schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass ich ein paar überzeugen konnte mit WoW aufzuhören.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Made my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m0rg0th (15. März 2009)

Jembon schrieb:


> Klar kommt ein WoW2; wenn du mitmachen willst bist du sogar dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hab nur den ersten Beitrag durchgelesen, aber mit 3 Leuten wird das nicht viel. Und ein Spiel in Java programmieren - LOL!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lothron-Other (15. März 2009)

Ich glaube auch net dran ... 
ein Spiel was 11 Mio "Kunden" hat wegzuwerfen ist sinnlos oder würde ihr das machen wenn ihr das Geld bekommen würde ...
glaube nicht: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seppix@seppix (15. März 2009)

Warum sollten sie das machen sie griegen jetzt laufend mehr Spieler mit einem neuem MMo wären sie wieder ganz am Anfang.
(außderm kostet es mehr und dauert es länger als nur ein addon zu erstellen)


----------



## Rudi TD (15. März 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> das war alles gefaked!



Da wird das Gegenteil bewiesen!

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4071773688058418355


----------



## Olegboleg (15. März 2009)

So nachdem ich mal hier alles überflogen habe, mochte ich auch mein senf zu den spekulationen abgeben.

Soweit es bekannt ist arbeitet Blizz zur zeit an mehreren Projekten.
1) Starcraft 2 (bestätigt)
2) Diablo 3 (Bestätigt)
3) Next gen. Mmo (bestätigt, name unbekannt)

Aus erfahrung bringt Blizz nie 2 spiele in einem Jahr herraus. Und bei den diversen Addons vergeiht auch meistens 1 bis 2 Jahre nach dem Hauptspiel.
Ich erwarte mir folgendes von Blizz:
2009 Starcraft 2
2010 weiteres WoW addon (dieses Jahr bestimmt nicht da es noch nicht angekündigt ist)
2010 -2011 Diablo 3 (eher 2011 da bei der ankündigung darauf hingewiesen wurde, dass das spiel in einem sehr frühen stadium sich befindet)
2011 (1) Starcraft addon
2014 next gen. Mmo (ich denke es wird im Starcraft universum angesiedelt sein.)

dazwischen kommt bestimmt noch das 4 WoW addon raus und bestimmt so um 2014 das fünfte vor dem release des next gen. MMo.
anschließend wird sich blizz mit volldampf auf das next gen. MMo konzentrieren.

anschließend kommt Starcraft 2 zweites addon (Blizz sprach von einem dreiteiler)
Diablo 3 wird auch mindestens 1 bis 2 addons haben

So und bei dem next gen MMo wird es auch mehr als ein addon geben.
im anschluss darauf wird bestimmt ein MMo im Diablo universum angesetzt (mit diversen addons usw.).

Mit anderen worten es bleibt kein Raum für WoW 2. Wozu auch, denn das Starcraft und Diablo Universum bietet dermaßen viel Potential dass es im MMo bereich für die nächsten 15 Jahre reicht. 
Ich denke wenn diese Gebiete abgearbeitet sind und Blizz kein neues Universum entwickeln wird, wird erst im Anschluß an ein WoW2 gedacht, aber dieses nicht vor 2025.


----------



## Fusssi (15. März 2009)

MaexxDesign schrieb:


> 12*13=156*8=1248 Euro Monatsgebühren
> 45+40+40+40+40+40=245 Euro für das Basisspiel+Addons
> 
> =1493 Euro
> ...



In 8 Jahren, also wen soll man damit erschrecken? Gibt ja kaum nen Hobby was günstiger wäre, abgesehen von Nasebohren natürlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

